# Le Petit Carillon



## kikko

I have always been fascinated by short, haunting and melancholy melodies. That's why I hope you'll enjoy mine!

Thanks!






Download the score:
https://musescore.com/user/77923/scores/1128261


----------



## TheLastGreatComposer

Beautiful!! I really enjoy the simplicity of it! Its very calming and matches the style you where going for! great piece!


----------



## kikko

Thank you, I appreciate that!


----------



## dwindladwayne

Really nice! You could try write many short pieces and then create a collection (it comes to my mind Schumann's Album für die Jugend). Do not stop writing!


----------



## kikko

dwindladwayne said:


> Really nice! You could try write many short pieces and then create a collection (it comes to my mind Schumann's Album für die Jugend). Do not stop writing!


Yeah actually I was thinking about a "Musicbox melodies colletion"! I'm working on similar pieces! Thanks for you support!


----------



## Cleveland Raymond

Oooo... I really like that!


----------



## dwindladwayne

So keep us up to date!


----------



## kikko

Here a more..."music box version" of the piece!


----------

